# It's what I love about...Nigerian Dwarfs :-)



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

First of all--Is it Nigerian Dwarfs or Nigerian Dwarves? onder:

This is a thread to tell what you really like about the Nigerian Dwarf breed.  I figured since there are lots of newbies out there, or people looking into different breeds of goats, I could start a thread telling what a certain breed is really like. I have owned a Nigerian Dwarf, so I will start out.

My journey with Nigerian Dwarfs is actually a very long story! My first goat was supposed to be a Nigerian. (Button Bear) She may have been a pygmy. She was always a little skittish. She did calm down the more I owned her, though. She freshened with twin doelings dance, but she had a teeny tiny udder and was :evil: on the milking stand.
My second goat was also a Nigerian. Her name was Dolly Llama and she was the most skittish goat I have ever owned!! She was supposed to be bred (and triple registered) when I got her; however, neither one panned out. :sigh: I ended up selling her and Button Bear's twin doelings together.
My third goat was also a Nigerian (cross?). Her breeder didn't know what breed her sire was. Her name was Pixie and she was the sweetest (snooty ;-)) goat! We bought her when she was an itty bitty few-week-old baby. She was an escape artist, and, therefore, probably my most hardy goat. She was forever escaping the fence and foraging outside around the fenced pasture. When she was younger, she would get in the chicken coop and eat their food, resulting in her getting bloat!! She freshened with the cutest little buckling, and was okay on the milking stand, as long as she had food in front of her. (She was in love with food!! ) Unfortunately, the baby was killed by the neighbor dogs (I think he went into shock and never recovered). 
Pixie was a lovable goat and queen of her own world! :smile:
I sold her to a really nice lady eventually when we transitioned over to full size goats. The lady had another baby goat, and I am sure Pixie is now, FINALLY, reigning herd queen!! :-D
I had planned at one time to get started with some really nice purebred registered Nigerian, but then, I found that Nubian doe.... But that is a story for another time!  (Let's just say I have a hard time saying no to a goat!!)

Now, it's your turn! How many Nigerians do you have? Do you milk? What are their temperaments like? Are they hardy, easy-keepers, or not? How do you like them compared to any other goats you have owned? Any other tidbits to share? 

If I think of something else I can add it on, and, please, anyone else with Nigerians, chime in and tell why you do, or don't like Nigerians! :smile: :type:

Well, that is all for now. :grin:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wanting to follow this! Will be getting my first NDs hopefully in the next few months!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I love Nigerians, I'm pretty sure its nigerian dwarfs :wink:
My first doe was Agnes a pygmy/nd cross, sweetest thing ever as she was bottle fed. One thing I love about them is they are small and easy to handle. All of mine can be little stinkers on the milking stand though :roll:

My second was Margo a purebred ND and she is a little angel...I like to brag about her. She is gentle and sweet, a little skittish at first but once she got to know us she was a sweetie pie. Now always comes up to you and wants pets. She is the best mother EVER!! and I love her for that. She had a single doeling, Olive last year and was so careful and caring for her. They are still together and are best friends. She is the best on the milking stand and is patient, as long as she has something to munch on. :wink:

My third was Wendy....the best goat I've ever had. She was like Margo in a way but had her own kind of personality. So calm and gentle....I'm sure she would have been a great mother as well but sadly she passed away(I'm pretty sure it was ketosis)before she had any kids.

The doe that came with her, Heidi, is still skittish to this day. It has nothing to do with breed, but everything to do with how you raise them. She was raised more wild and therefore is more of a wild goat. I love her and once you catch her she is calm and gentle with you. She is pretty bad on the milk stand though :/ She is gorgeous and I love her markings, she had twins last year. Pixie and Bear, pixie is still with her mama and yes they are best friends too  Pixie is super super sweet and now one of my favorites. I was worried that Heidi's kids might be skittish because she is but Heidi let me handle her kids, so they are very socialized and friendly.

I love NDs because they are small, easy to handle, and have more kids than the regular sized breeds. So far, mine have had easy births and have been great mothers(unless bottle fed) They can be very sweet as long as you handle them right (of course that is all goats) I also love the teeny tiny babies they are so cute!!  They are great pets because of the small and cute trait but make great milkers too. I also love the difference in color they can have. They all look totally different in color and markings and they can have brown or blue eyes. They are all individual and easy to tell apart. Olive had olive colored eyes, so I guess that happens too.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have about 9 NDs, I started with them when I was eight and I am now about to pass along my herd to my niece and nephew before I go off to college in the next two years. They are cute but I wouldnt recommend them for tall people if you are going to be showing. The judge will take points off for not having a height appropriate goat. And they sometimes just dont want to practice. Can be very independent. Great for backyard farms and people that just want a small amount of milk.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I currently have 5 ADGA Reg ND with kids due march 25th.

Both Jane and Joshua where timid and a tad bit skittish when I first got them, but after a few months of slowly working with them, they both have become very close to me and are extremely gentle goats.

Dandy, Thunder, and Bonbon, on the other hand where all very outgoing and friendly when I got them and they still are, but they also tend to be push and headstrong. All three of them where a bit spoiled by the people I purchased them from, so I think spoiled goats tend to be more headstrong and hard willed, but no less sweet and loving. And they all can be quite comical at times!

I wouldn't recommend ND's to tall people. I'm a small human (4'11) and they are about the perfect size for me, but I still have to bend over a bit when showing and hoof trimming can be hard on the back as well.

Their milk is the BEST, very creamy and sweet. The production and teat size really depends on the animal and it's lines, so if you want production animals with good teat size make sure you get ND's from lines that score well in those category's.

Overall, I love them because they are small, easier to handle then the full size breeds (or at least they are in my case), and are well known for having multiple baby's and overall have easy kiddings.
And though color isn't important to conformation, I do love that they can produce a plethora of colors, patterns, and markings!

They make lovely milkers and pets alike and would be a good fit for both small and large farms.
I absolutely adore them!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have 14 registered ND. I don't know about the plural, gonna have to check my ADGA book. I love their size. I'm not exactly a spring chicken and I can muscle them if I need to. I love their milk. I love the multitude of colors they can have.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I have 14 registered ND. I don't know about the plural, gonna have to check my ADGA book. I love their size. I'm not exactly a spring chicken and I can muscle them if I need to. I love their milk. I love the multitude of colors they can have.


You have some beautiful goats!!! 
And the kids...hlala::faint:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never had one but every time I see some post pictures about them I have to remind myself that boys break threw fences and my boers will kill them. They are SO DANG cute!!! If I ever stop raising boers this will be what I trade them in for


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 21 ADGA Nigerian goats. Had Nubians years ago and loved them too but now I have fallen in love with these mischief makers that I have. My girls all have very different personalities and seem to pass that on to their young ones. They are good mothers - never had a problem with rejection or not letting them nurse when ever they wanted. Some of mine are lovers and some are pretty aloof but all do very well on the milk stand, just have to keep their treats going when I do hooves.
We take them for walks and they stay with us - do fine with our dogs - and are always checking to see if hubby forgot to close the yard gate. They all come by their names. 
They can be stubborn but that is kind of a goat thing anyway. 
I think their milk is the best of any of the goats. I make cheese, yogurt, everything I can from it. Never has an off taste except one time when they eat all the Chinese iris around the pond. The flowers gave the milk an off taste. Now I am making goat milk soap as my winter project.
The only down I think is that it is harder to milk them and I went to a milk machine for that reason. The big girls I used to have I could just put the pain under them and hand milk. We converted a babson surge milker for the girls with a bypass into a half gallon jar. Works great and I have that on my web page. 
I am 75 now and can still easily control these goats because of their size. Even my bucks. I really wouldn't want to be trying to deal with a big buck anymore.
If you would like to see my babies I have a web page windingrvrfarm.com and a face book page -Winding River Farm 
My husband doesn't care about their feed costs at all -he loves the milk so much. Says it is the best he has ever tasted. Many people who come to visit the goats are amazed also at how great the milk is.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I adore Nigerian Dwarves. They just are too small for my circumstances. I do like the bucks for crossing with my virgin doelings. But then I sell off those kids. I prefer the larger Standards.

I'm old-school. It is dwarves.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^I think it's Dwarves too  

NDs aren't my favorite breed, but they are pretty nice. My doe is awful on the stand, but an excellent producer. Great mom.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are such a great breed! One thing I find so fun about the Nigerians is that they can come in any possible color. So exciting when does are due, you just never quite know for sure what you'll get.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And it's Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

LuvMyNigies said:


> You have some beautiful goats!!!
> And the kids...hlala::faint:


Thank you so much. I've been so lucky with my starter herd. I'm pretty darned happy with my Yukon babies this year. My next goat to kid is my bred Dill's doe, I cannot WAIT to see what she's got in there for me. She's the only one I'd be happy to see a buck from. And I've got to get out there and shave her udder, even hairy it looks fantastic. Plus she's my sweet little love bug.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the pics KW Farms!!! I _really_ like the third doe!! 

The spell-check says it is Dwarfs. :-D
It seems like proper English would be Nigerian Dwarves, though. :shrug:
(Elves, Dwarves...)


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Thank you so much. I've been so lucky with my starter herd. I'm pretty darned happy with my Yukon babies this year. My next goat to kid is my bred Dill's doe, I cannot WAIT to see what she's got in there for me. She's the only one I'd be happy to see a buck from. And I've got to get out there and shave her udder, even hairy it looks fantastic. Plus she's my sweet little love bug.


She's very pretty and has a gorgeous udder!! You will have to share pics of the kids!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have 4 NDs and love them. They can be skittish and stand offish but some (especially bottle babies) are very friendly. They aren't great on the milk stand, but produce a reasonable amount of milk for their size. They can be hard to milk vecause of their tiny teats although I've seen some does with nice udders and large teats. Mine are pretty hardy and nice animals to have around  I love their blue eyes and all of the different colors they come in too


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

We have three nig dwarfs a Pygmy and a nub / nig love them all but love the colors of the NG the size is great an they don't require much space or feed except they are Very spoiled, we don't have them for milk or meat just strictly to love and they make our life enjoyable Prince , Pepper, Pickles ( the best wether) , poppy (our favorite little girl) an peanut prob going to add one more girl as soon as the breeder has kids we have been debating breeding in the fall but not sure I want to risk or worry love them to much to lose one


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I did a lot of research into goats breeds before I chose which one to get me started into the world of goats, and everywhere it was said that Nigerian Dwarfs were the most friendly goats of them all. Not everything you read on the internet is true, but that certainly is!

Nigerian Dwarfs are cute, colorful, playful - and practical! I don't think you could ask for more from a goat for a family pet, a backyard farm, or even a more serious show and dairy operation. I have had pygmy goats, and I have seen many other goats in other places like the county fair, and no other breed has as much spunk as the Nigerian Dwarf. They are almost always happy, and are some of the best things to look out your window and see jumping around in your field.

Nigerian Dwarfs are also great dairy producers! If you spend the money on good stock you will be rewarded with lots of delicious milk! I never liked goat's milk, due to that nasty goaty flavor, but fresh Nigerian Dwarfs' milk is just delicious! Sweet and creamy - so much better than that nasty ol'store bought milk!

I started with two little wethers, and now my herd is 14 and counting. You can't go wrong with Nigerian Dwarfs!

[I use the plural "Nigerian Dwarfs", as in more than one of the particular category "Nigerian Dwarf". I think "Nigerian Dwarves" is more accurate in describing tiny, bearded men coming from Nigeria in the search for the Lonely Mountain.  ]


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We love our Nds. we have 7 does and 3 bucks. We started with 2 does and our numbers have gone up each year  We have been blessed with taking care of these lovely animals for 3 years now. 
My favorite thing has to be the colors. It's so exciting waiting to see what the kids will come out like. So many combinations! 
All but one of our goats jumps the fence and that is our doe Fancy. Even heavily pregnant with twins she would get out. Feeder full of hay but she wanted to eat solo on the round bale outside the pen lol our boys a very well mannered and Hans is actually the best when leading.
I've never had any goat try to knock one of my human kids down. All of them are very gentle and love to be petted and fed snacks. 
I am so glad we chose ND's to start with they are a perfect fit for our family.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>And it's Nigerian Dwarfs.<<<
Yep, I learned this teaching 7th grade English. If it is a name; you do not use the plural as you would for a thing.
A family with the surname of Wolf are not the Wolves but the Wolfs.
So it is Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I did not get on this thread to debate grammar. I just accidentally hit send too soon.
I am selling off my herd:sigh: Most of them are gone and the rest should be gone by June. Then we will butcher the rabbits and start getting this place ready to sell.
When we are done traveling and decide to settle down again we figure we will
get ND's. We spend way too much money on hay and end up watering potted plants with sour milk. We are also getting kind of old and brittle for wrangling full size goats.
So, I thought I would check out this thread to see some pictures and hear what owners have to say about them.
What does it say about the goat addiction that before I have even sold off my old herd I am checking out possibilities for my new one.:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We do not judge spelling errors, we know how spell check does sometimes, or doesn't, they are cute goaties anyway. 
No big deal right?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would never judge a spelling error. But someone actually asked.
And yes, those goaties are adorable. I cannot wait for tiny little babies.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 2.

Likes: Colors!
They're fun-sized! (Unless you are showing them. Then they are just miserably short. ;-) )
Best tasting milk. Bar none.
Mine will actually snuggle. In fact they vie with one another for lovies. (My LaManchas, on the other hand, want nothing to do with cuddling. Brats!)
They are very smart and learn tricks quite easily.
Wonderful mothers.
Bucklings are super easy to sell as pets.
They are wonderful watch "dogs" "Maaaaaaa, there's someone here! Maaaaaaaa, one of the stupid LaManchas got out! Maaaaaaaa, YOU FORGOT TO FEEEEEEEEEED US!"

Dislikes: They are MUCH more vocal than my LaManchas. Much, MUCH more vocal. It's cute sometimes, but they can really get on my nerves.
I have found them much harder to train to milk than my larger goats. (Although once they finally settle down they are wonderful).
Nigie kids and bucks are insanely good at escaping. In.Sane.Ly.
If they decide they don't want to be caught. Well...good luck. They are lightening fast and small!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> I have 2.
> 
> Likes: Colors!
> They're fun-sized! (Unless you are showing them. Then they are just miserably short. ;-) )
> ...


The part about them being "watch dogs" is awesome!! :ROFL::ROFL:

I hear you about them being super hard to catch!!! :-D


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> We do not judge spelling errors, we know how spell check does sometimes, or doesn't, they are cute goaties anyway.
> No big deal right?


No big deal!! :-D

It's kinda my fault. I have wondered about it for a while, and so I asked!! ;-)

Thanks everyone who commented on which one it was, though!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> Oh, I did not get on this thread to debate grammar. I just accidentally hit send too soon.
> I am selling off my herd:sigh: Most of them are gone and the rest should be gone by June. Then we will butcher the rabbits and start getting this place ready to sell.
> When we are done traveling and decide to settle down again we figure we will
> get ND's. We spend way too much money on hay and end up watering potted plants with sour milk. We are also getting kind of old and brittle for wrangling full size goats.


Awww, it's always sad when someone is getting out of goats, but I am glad that you are getting to travel (with the goal of getting into goats again ;-))!



luvmyherd said:


> So, I thought I would check out this thread to see some pictures and hear what owners have to say about them.
> What does it say about the goat addiction that before I have even sold off my old herd I am checking out possibilities for my new one.:slapfloor:


I am the _same_ way! "I'll sell off my herd, I'll take a break from all the stress of goat ownership...wait, but she's sooooo pretty!!! "

Yeah, I don't know if there's any helping us!! 

P.S. I am glad that you checked it out to see more about the breed...I was hoping that's what would happen when I started it! I hope you learned something new!


----------

